# SCX10 With Clodbuster Body



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

My first attempt at a custom clod body I made it a extended cab so to fit my 12" wheel base scx10 trail truck chassis. I modified the 4x4x4 grill also to a 4x4 grill. Sill needs more sanding & primer to smooth everything out. Going with the stock '85 Chevy Truck look with the molding running the length of the body by using metal strips. I know they didn't make a extended cab in 1985, But people that don't know a lot about the older chevy trucks will never know the difference.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks good im an old chevy man myself so i know i used to own a 79 truck like that i do wish it was a extended cab:thumbsup:good luck.


----------



## skinner (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good. That cab reminds me of the original bruiser body....


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank You, For the positive comments on my Clod body project.
The best part is that I didn't have to cut-up two good clod bodies to make it. I bought one good clod body and the guy throw in some left over clod body parts from his 6X6 clod project, Two cabs,box & a tailgate. The back half that's in the pic had to many cracks and was junk, so I had to cut one of the cabs up for the section that I needed. 
Two pics / One is of the parts that I built it from and the good clod body that I can use on another project. ~ And I have a front clip left over, I may cut the hood & fenders off to make a scrap yard seen with them.


----------

